# mi si invia/ mi si inviano



## soop

Ciao a tutti, non riesco a capire per quale regola o ragione:
1- "mi si invia"  :  ha duplice senso  " io sono inviato" e " un qualcosa è inviato a me"  :  *"mi"* è complemento oggetto o di termine.
mentre
2- "mi si inviano"  : ha un solo significato di " qualcosa è inviato a me" :  *"mi" *è solo complemento di termine 

Ho pensato che "mi si invia" è impersonale quindi può reggere qualsiasi pronome, mentre "mi si inviano" è un riflessivo (o passivante ? ), quindi il pronome deve essere concorde al verbo. Ma allora è corretto dire *"li si inviano"* ?? ( mi suona male )
Ho cercato sul forum, ma non ho trovato niente 

Grazie.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao 
per cortesia, fornisci per la nostra analisi frasi intere inquadrate in un adeguato contesto, altrimenti è molto difficile dare risposte ragionate.

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## soop

Ok grazie, io ci provo .  Purtroppo credo che, in questo caso,  il contesto possa complicare ulteriormente la comprensione del mio problema:

*"ti si invia in un paese straniero"  ​e "ti si invia un regalo"* mi sembrano entrambe corrette: il *"ti" *svolge una duplice funzione di oggetto e di termine ( e vale per qualsiasi pronome personale "mi si invia" "ti si invia " lo/gli si invia" ecc..)

mentre è errato dire:

*"ti si inviano in un paese straniero" 

*ma è corretto:

*"ti si inviano dei regali"*

Un verbo riflessivo o passivante plurale permette pronomi personali ma solo con funzione di complemento di termine ?
O è solo un problema di concordanza , quindi 
*" li si inviano in un paese straniero"  o  "un tempo le si rispettevano ( le leggi )"   *sono corrette ?  ( a me suonano male )

Spero sia più chiaro.


----------



## dragonseven

soop said:


> Ok grazie, io ci provo . Purtroppo credo che, in questo caso, il contesto possa complicare ulteriormente la comprensione del mio problema:
> 
> *"ti si invia in un paese straniero" *(teV a teV)*​e "ti si invia un regalo"* (teX a teV)mi sembrano entrambe corrette: il *"ti" *svolge una duplice funzione di oggetto e di termine ( e vale per qualsiasi pronome personale "mi si invia" "ti si invia " lo/gli si invia" ecc..)
> 
> mentre è errato dire:
> 
> *"ti si inviano in un paese straniero"  *(perché è errato?) (teX a teV)
> ma è corretto:
> 
> *"ti si inviano dei regali"* (teX a teV)
> 
> Un verbo riflessivo o passivante plurale permette pronomi personali ma solo con funzione di complemento di termine ?
> O è solo un problema di concordanza , quindi
> *" li/gli si inviano in un paese straniero" *(essi/loroV a essi/a loroV)* o "un tempo le si rispettevano *(esse/loroV a esse/a loroV)* ( le leggi )" *sono corrette ? ( a me suonano male )
> 
> Spero sia più chiaro.



Ciao soop,
Le frasi da te inserite


----------



## soop

Ciao Dragon , grazie. Hai ragione,  mi sono espresso male in effetti . Il dubbio che non riesco a sciogliere è :

*1 -"ti si invia in un paese straniero" (teV a teV)
*
*2- "ti si inviano in un paese straniero"  (perché è errato?) (teX a teV)
*
perchè la 2 non può essere *(te**V** a teV) *??

Ovvero l'errore non è nell' espressione in sè, bensì nella volontà di attribuire a quel "ti" specifico una funzione di complemento oggetto, così come succede nella 1.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao soop, 
semplicemente perché un verbo alla terza persona plurale non può riferirsi a una seconda persona singolare quindi risulta errata. Se il pronome personale vuoi attribuirlo come complemento oggetto devi corredarlo con la giusta forma verbale, se no il verbo e da riferirsi non al pronome ma al soggetto. Spero si capisca.


----------



## soop

Sì è chiaro. Però  "invia"  che è alla terza persona singolare combina con "ti",  pronome personale come complemento oggetto della seconda persona singolare.
Quindi ancora qualcosa non quadra. Pensavo che la ragione potrebbe essere che "si invia" è impersonale e quindi si può corredare con qualsiasi complemento di qualsiasi persona plurale e singolare ??


----------



## dragonseven

soop said:


> Sì è chiaro. Però "invia" che è alla terza persona singolare combina con "ti", pronome personale come complemento oggetto della seconda persona singolare.
> Quindi ancora qualcosa non quadra. Pensavo che la ragione potrebbe essere che "si invia" è impersonale e quindi si può corredare con qualsiasi complemento di qualsiasi persona plurale e singolare ??



La frase da te citata " mi/ti/gli/lo/la/le/ci/vi/gli/li/le si invia in un paese straniero" ha due significati che vanno bene entrambi, il_ si _può essere sia impersonale che passivo:
!. "si invia me/te/lui/lei/noi/voi/loro in un paese straniero" dove mi/ti/lo/la/ci/vi/li/le è complemento oggetto cui è riferito il verbo ("si invia chi")

2. "si invia a me/a te/a lui/a lei/a noi/a voi/ad essi/a loro in un paese straniero" dove mi/ti/gli/le/ci/vi/gli/le è complemento di termine cui è riferito il verbo ("si invia a chi")

Diverso invece è quando il verbo è alla terza persona plurale il _si_ diventa passivo quindi il pronome personale se al singolare può essere solo complemento di termine e non d'oggetto.

*Il si posto davanti alla terza persona singolare di tutti i tempi di tutti i verbi dà loro la forma impersonale. 

Il si posto davanti alla terza persona singolare o plurale di tutti i tempi semplici di una forma attiva, lo rende passivo. *

Un saluto

Dragon


----------



## soop

Un' osservazione:


dragonseven said:


> Diverso invece è quando il verbo è alla terza persona plurale il _si_ diventa passivo quindi il pronome personale se al singolare *(o nelle persone CI e VI )* può essere solo complemento di termine e non d'oggetto
> 
> Dragon





*"vi si inviano in un paese straniero"  (voiX a voiV)
*
Concordi ?

Comunque grazie,  saluti


----------



## dragonseven

Vedo che hai capito. Prego. Ciao.


----------



## soop

dragonseven said:


> *" li si inviano in un paese straniero" (essi/loroV a essi/a loroV) o "un tempo le si rispettevano (esse/loroV a esse/a loroV) ( le leggi )" sono corrette ? ( a me suonano male )*



Dragon..forse dovrebbe essere



*" li si inviano in un paese straniero" (essi/loroV a essi/a loro**X**) o "un tempo le si rispettevano (esse/loroV a esse/a loro**X**) ( le leggi )" sono corrette ? ( a me suonano male )*

perchè *li/le *sono solo per complemento oggetto,  *a loro* per complemento di termine.  Concordiamo ?


----------



## dragonseven

*" li si inviano in un paese straniero" (essi/loroV a essi/a loro**X**) o "un tempo le si rispettevano"  (esse/loroV a esse/a loro**)*

perchè *li *è solo per complemento oggetto, *le *sia per complemento oggetto che di termine. 

Una finezza per l'uso di "*gli*" come pron. pers. in 3^ pers. pl. è accettato, soprattutto nella lingua parlata.
Ma in uno scritto formale meglio utilizzare il termine "*loro*". Per esempio: "Ho visto Soop e la sua amica e ho offerto *loro* un viaggio." suona meglio formalmente rispetto a "Ho visto Soop e la sua amica e *gli* ho offerto un viaggio.".

P.S.: se rileggi sopra ho sistemato tutti i pronomi


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Scusate, ragazzi (ciao!): si è fatta un po' di confusione tra costruzioni con il "si" passivante e il "si" impersonale. Riprendo il discorso dall'inizio sperando di far chiarezza:


soop said:


> 1- "mi si invia":  ha duplice senso  "io sono inviato" e "un qualcosa è inviato a me"  :  *"mi"* è complemento oggetto o di termine. ESATTO
> mentre 2- "mi si inviano": ha un solo significato di "qualcosa è inviato a me":  *"mi" *è solo complemento di termine ESATTO
> 
> Ho pensato che "mi si invia" è impersonale quindi può reggere qualsiasi  pronome, Infatti è così: qualsiasi particella pronominale con valore di compl. oggetto (_mi, ti, lo, la, ci, vi, li, le_) o di compl. di termine (_mi, ti, gli, le, ci, vi, loro-__gli) _può precedere il verbo impersonale. Possono esserci contemporaneamente due particelle, una per il compl. di termine e una per il compl. ogg.; in quel caso la prima subisce la variazione della desinenza, prendendo la "-e" al posto della "-i", come accade quando c'è l'incontro di due clitici: es. _[me/te/glie-/ce/ve/glie-] [lo/la/li/le] si invia._
> mentre "mi si inviano" è un riflessivo (o passivante ? ),  quindi il pronome deve essere concorde al verbo. No! Come scritto sopra, al punto 2, la particella pronominale in questa frase ha la funzione di compl.  di termine, quindi certamente non può concordare con il verbo. Il verbo concorda con il soggetto (sia esso nome o pronome) della corrispondente frase passiva.
> 
> Ma allora è corretto  dire *"li si inviano"* ?? ( mi suona male ) INFATTI E' SCORRETTO!
> 
> Esempio con "si" passivante:_
> Mi si inviano dei documenti => Si inviano dei documenti a me_, frase che girata in forma passiva vera e propria diventa =>_ Dei documenti vengono inviati a me_: come si può vedere, _documenti_  è il soggetto nella frase passiva; essendo un sostantivo plurale,  richiede un verbo alla 3a pers. plur., che viene mantenuto quando la frase è costruita con il "si" passivante.
> 
> Ora, volendo sostituire _documenti _con un pronome, essendo _documenti_ il soggetto della frase passiva, lo si sostituirà con "essi": _Essi (mi) vengono inviati => __Essi (mi) si inviano. _
> Ho messo tra parentesi il "mi" perché è un compl. di termine (= a me) e, come tale, opzionale; si può notare che non influenza in alcun modo la persona del verbo.
> Si può inoltre notare che non è a "mi" (compl. di termine) che va sostituito il pronome riferito a _documenti_ (sogg. della passiva), come si è tentato di fare nei post precedenti (utilizzando "li").
> La frase "_Essi (mi) si inviano_" potrebbe forse suonare anomala per il fatto che, notoriamente, nella pratica utilizziamo molto poco il pronome "essi", ma un esempio scioglierà, spero, eventuali perplessità:_
> I documenti vengono inviati ogni mattina alle dieci __=> I documenti si inviano ogni mattina alle dieci_ => _Essi si inviano ogni mattina alle 10.
> _Nel momento in cui volessi sostituire "essi" con "li", automaticamente la frase diventa impersonale (non può rimanere passivante) e perde quindi le caratteristiche di concordanza del verbo con il soggetto della corrispondente frase passiva.
> 
> Infatti nella forma impersonale sarà il "si" a fare da soggetto e il verbo potrà essere solo alla 3a pers. sing.
> _Documenti_ sarà compl. oggetto e quindi, qui sì, sostituibile con il pronome "li": _Li si invia ogni mattina alle dieci _(dove "si" è il sogg. e "li" è il compl. ogg., stante per _documenti_). Il verbo non può andare in 3a pers. plurale, perché non può concordare con il compl. oggetto, bensì solo con il soggetto "si", che richiede la 3a pers. sing.
> 
> Ne consegue che le seguenti frasi marcate come corrette nei precedenti post sono invece errate: *Li si inviano */* Le si rispettavano*. Si può solo dire *Li si invia* e *Le si rispettava*, trattandosi di impersonali e non di passivanti; la presenza di pron. pers. oggetto (li/le) automaticamente esclude la possibilità che il "si" sia passivante.
> Potrebbe anche esserci, in aggiunta, la particella pronominale relativa ad un eventuale compl. di termine; es. *Me li si invia *=> Li si invia a me.
> 
> Alcuni esempi di costruzione impersonale (verbo sempre in 3a pers. sing.) a confronto con quella passivante (verbo in 3a pers. plur. se il sogg. della passiva è plur.):
> _
> I documenti, prima li si invi*a*, meglio è!  /  I documenti, prima si invi*ano*, meglio è! (...prima vengono inviati...)__
> Non glieli si dovrebb*e* spedire sempre in ritardo!_ _  /  Non gli si dovrebb*ero* spedire sempre in ritardo! (...gli dovrebbero venir spediti/gli andrebbero spediti...)
> Una volta le leggi le si rispettav*a*, oggi non più!   /  Una volta le leggi si rispettav*ano*, oggi non più! (...venivano rispettate...)_
> _Le nuove ordinazioni? Le si dev*e* produrre immediatamente e spedire al più presto!  / Le nuove ordinazioni? Si dev*ono* produrre immediatamente e spedire al più presto!  (...devono essere prodotte/vanno prodotte...)_
> _I figli li si dev*e* crescere nell'amore e nel rispetto. /  I figli si dev*ono* crescere nell'amore e nel rispetto. (...devono essere cresciuti/vanno cresciuti...) _
> 
> Spero che ora sia chiaro che in presenza di pron. compl. *ogg.* (= segnale di frase impersonale), anche fosse di 3a pers. plur., il verbo va comunque sempre alla 3a pers. sing.!
> Qualche ulteriore dettaglio si può trovare forse qui (rubrica grammaticale della Zanichelli).


----------



## soop

Grazie Connie , il tuo è un commento davvero completo. La mia confusione nasce dalla convinzione che i pronomi complemento oggetto possano pure essere il soggetto. Cosa impossibile ( giusto ??  ).


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ehm... Mi spiace farti scontrare con la realtà, ma... pron.pers. soggetto e pron.pers. complemento sono entità che svolgono funzioni separate, concettualmente diverse; a livello popolare o colloquiale, alcuni dei pronomi complemento tonici vengono usati anche in funzione di soggetto (com'è spiegato in dettaglio qui sotto), ma i pronomi atoni, alias particelle pronominali, che sono quelli per cui hai interrogato il forum, non possono mai [fungere da/essere interpretati come] soggetto! Giusto per chiarire: 

I pronomi personali soggetto sono: *io, tu, egli-esso*/*ella-essa, noi, voi, essi-esse* (nell'italiano corrente _egli, ella, essi-esse_ vengono perlopiù sostituiti dai corrispondenti pron.complemento_ lui, lei, loro_, che svolgono dunque anche la funzione di soggetto)

".....".........".........tonici compl.oggetto (senza prepos.) o indiretto (con prepos.) sono: *me, te, lui-lei, noi, voi, loro* (vedi sopra per _lui, lei, loro_; anche _te_ viene talvolta usato come sogg. al posto di _tu_, ma in questo caso l'uso è considerato pop./dial., tranne quando rientra tra le  ...............................................................................................................................................................................................espressioni idiomatiche cristallizzate con _me_ e _te_ in funzione di soggetto, tipo _"io e te"_; vedi qui per eventuali approfondimenti in merito a questo punto) 

".....".........".........atoni (=particelle pronominali) compl.oggetto sono: *mi, ti, lo-la, ci, vi, li*-*le*

".....".........".........atoni (......."............"........) compl. di termine sono: *mi, ti, gli-le, ci, vi, loro* (colloquialmente _loro_ viene sostituito da _gli_, come segnalato anche da Dragon)

Se hai ancora dubbi o vuoi approfondire, puoi trovare in rete molte risorse sull'argomento (es. qui).


----------



## soop

Connie..ma praticamente le frasi con SI passivante si distinguono dalle impersonali e dalle riflessive per l'assenza di un complemento oggetto (che non sia il "si" impersonale ) e per la posizione del soggetto dopo il verbo ??

passivante :   si inviano gli uomini  (= gli uomini sono inviati,  "uomini" è soggetto, non c'è compl. oggetto a parte quel "si" nel caso si possa considerare come tale )

impersonale:  li si invia   ( "si" è soggetto, "li" complemento oggetto ) 

riflessiva:  gli uomini se li inviano ( "uomini" è soggetto, "li" è compl. oggetto ) 

riflessiva / passivante / impersonale : gli uomini si inviano  (in certi casi se il soggetto si trova prima del verbo, la chiave di lettura è triplice )

Al principio, come te , ero convinto che per essere impersonali i verbi devono essere alla terza persona sing.

ma poi dalla Treccani ho trovato:

Un caso a parte è rappresentato dai riflessivi impersonali (per es., _si va a casa_, _si gioca_) (➔ impersonali, verbi) e dagli impersonali/passivi, coi quali un’interpretazione impersonale si alterna con una passiva (➔ passiva, costruzione) secondo il contesto, come in (23):
(23) i libri di avventura si leggono con piacere → si leggono con piacere i libri di avventura
È il contesto, infatti, a decidere se (23) ha un’interpretazione passiva (con focus sull’oggetto «i libri di avventura sono letti») o impersonale (con focus su un partecipante indefinito: «uno, qualcuno legge; essi leggono i libri di avventura» (Cennamo 1993, 1995; Bentley 2006; D’Alessandro 2007).

Mi piacerebbe avere uno schema rapido per distinguere le tre forme


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Connie e scusa se mi intrometto...

Ciao Soop,
per prima cosa la grammatica si studia e una volta capita si avrà uno schema mentale atto a riconoscere a cosa siamo di fronte. Comunque provo lo stesso a "semplificarti" la faccenda cercando di schematizzarla come tu vuoi.


Se il *si* posso trasformarlo nella frase con *se stesso *o *se stessi *avrò un _*si riflessivo *diretto _o _indiretto._
Se il _*si*_ funge da *soggetto* poiché il soggetto non è espresso avrò un *si impersonale*.
Se il _*si*+verbo _posso trasformarlo con il verbo _*essere/venire+part.pass*_. _*del verbo *_originale avrò un *si passivante*. (come esempio da te citato: "li *si inviano *gli uomini" = "gli uomini _*sono/vengono inviati*_").
Spero che lo schemino ti aiuti a ricordare le varianti; ma il mio suggerimento rimane quello di imparare le regole che sono più precise come le due che ti ho scritto e messo in grassetto al post #8 .

Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Il forum non può sostituire un libro/corso di grammatica di base. 

In più, l'argomento è stato già trattato in altri thread precedenti:
Il passivante e l’impersonale con si - forum Solo Italiano
Dovere/potere/volere e il si impersonale - forum Solo Italiano
Il si impersonale - forum Solo Italiano
Il si impersonale seguito dall'imperativo o dal congiuntivo? - forum Solo Italiano
La forma passata di SI impersonale - forum Solo Italiano
si impersonale
Si impersonale/passivante nelle frasi relative - forum Solo Italiano

Questo thread è ora chiuso.

Grazie a tutti.


----------

